

The Vietnam of Computer Science - wulczer
http://blogs.tedneward.com/2006/06/26/The+Vietnam+Of+Computer+Science.aspx

======
sc68cal
As a history lover, I'm sorry. I can't let this pass. There is absolutely no
way that a framework that translates programming classes and properties in one
language into SQL queries, compares with the amount of human suffering that
war encapsulated.

It's not funny. It's not edgy. Any valid points that this guy raises about
ORMs is drowned out by the abject triviality of the subject, in comparison to
an _actual_ armed conflict. This analogy sucks. Truly.

Flagged as tasteless.

